
What Is Going to Happen in 2016 - jonbaer
http://avc.com/2016/01/what-is-going-to-happen-in-2016/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10830357)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10829220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10829220)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10826872](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10826872)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10825445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10825445)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10823850)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10821922](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10821922)

